# should i still feed my goat



## miron28 (May 31, 2009)

should i still feed my goats sweet feed? they have lots of grass to eat this time of year and is it bad to cut the grass every 2 weeks or so were they stay?


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 31, 2009)

we have 4 nigerian dwarfs now and they have LOTS to eat-- honeysuckle, brush, etc. They're not much for eating the grass around our property but they certainly have knocked all the underbrush down. We still give them just a little feed when we put them up for the night. We had sweet feed previously but SS didn't have it this time so we got standard goat feed and mixed in some cracked corn. Its only a cup or so per two-- they def don't need much. Hope this helps


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 1, 2009)

i give my goats alil feed once or twice a day.an i dont mow where they are at all.i cant get a mower in where the goats are.an thats why i got the goats.


----------



## sillystunt (Jun 1, 2009)

I was told NO sweet feed and NO corn! Hay and grains for doe and alfalfa pellets and hay for my wether. But i clearly rememeber no sweet feed and corn. They don't have the proper ratio??? copper??? and lead to problems......
I am sure someone will correct me if i am wrong


----------



## sillystunt (Jun 1, 2009)

ok i found it......

I posted about feeding wethers here:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/view  hp?id=1021

If you could tie them to eat and feed him separately, that is what I would do ideally, but I know it's a lot of work.

General rule of thumb across the board is 3 1/2 lbs of grain per 100 lbs of goat daily.  As long as you are feeding a feed containing AC or a loose mineral containing AC, you should be ok feeding the doe and the wether the same feed.  Just remember, wethers should NEVER get sweet feed or corn (well, no goat should get corn).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

